# Multione or Avant to replace Ventrac for sidewalk snow & ice removal



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey All,

I am looking to replace a Ventrac 3400 with another similar sized (preferably enclosed cab) machine.

The Ventrac is a nightmare in my opinion with all the pulleys and belts. Good machine however it seems to go down at least a few times a season. We maintenance well and wash after everytime out.

Our two machines sit nearly all summer. We haven't had the need to invest in summer attachments for them. A loader option, extendable at that on the other hand would be very beneficial to us as Multione and Avant offer.

Anyone have any feedback on Multione or Avant, first hand experience, etc.?

Thank you.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We've used an Avant. If your taller than 5'6" forget it, its cramped. Hate to be in one for a few hrs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> We've used an Avant. If your taller than 5'6" forget it, its cramped. Hate to be in one for a few hrs.


I noah guy that would fit...

The MultiOne looked interesting. Wish there was more feedback. The Deere attachments are less than "HD" or "commercial grade".


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Demoed and avant a few years back, like @DeVries stated, it's cramped, felt a little underpowered.
For 60 grand they could give you a better seat


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

Check out Wiedmann loaders. They look better built, bigger, faster etc. 60k Canadian with a cab, heat etc. 44” wide


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ventrac I'd say are pretty cramped as well. Well at least the 3400 model is. I'm curious if the MultiOne has any bit more room. I will check out Wiedmann loaders.

At this time anyway I am looking for a fairly compact machine, as we don't road from site to site, rather we load the machine into our box truck. Height and length are important factors. I'd imagine with all being said we aren't going to find a spacious cab machine. Space in the cab is important, however that is something we may have to sacrifice.


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 22, 2009)

not sure what you bought but I had a 3200 ventrac and felt the same as you. I recently purchased 2 full size ventracs wow what a difference the 4500 and 4200 series are the real deal if you havent bought anything I would recommend you give them a look .


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

@johnnyusa , Old post here, however our Ventrac 3200 continues to fail us on just about every snowfall. It throws a belt on the drive or attachment regularly, pulleys are cheap with no grease zerks, thus seize up at random times, starter has gone out twice, ignition switch as well. We have replaced soooo much on the machine, mainly in regards to it being belt driven. And how compact everything is, again what a nightmare to work on. When the machine is operating however it works great.

I will say though the 4500 series is night and day difference, just not as agile which we need at times. I guess maybe were in need of a SSV or Snowrator, or something along those lines. I will say with the labor force becoming less and less interested in working in the elements the cabbed machines kick ass. Looks like the SSV does have a front windshield type cab offered. If that folded down for safe transport that would be a great option. Wondering if theres any way the machine could shoot some heat out, and I'd definitely attempt to put heated grips on any of those open machines.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CK82 said:


> I'd definitely attempt to put heated grips on any of those open machines.


I've been told that this won't work as the electrical output is already maxed oot.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've been told that this won't work as the electrical output is already maxed oot.


Hence the copper oil cooler lines attached to the grip bar...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hence the copper oil cooler lines attached to the grip bar...?


Nice use of "hence"...especially for someone from Woodtick, Indiana.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hand warmers, windshields and heat shooting out?!? Are you guys from Florida?? Jeezuus!!
Maybe go online to Victoria’s Secret and see if they sell something that will keep you warm. Maybe some new panties?


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a MultiOne #8.4S. This is my 3rd year using the machine in snow and ice removal. I love that machine. I have a Ventrac adapted V-Plow and a HLA 6' pusher , with pull back option for snow work. For ice control I have a Bob Cat self loading salt spreader in front and a SnowEx Precision Pro #1675 in the rear. I can't say enough about this combo. I use this at the same site with inside storage for everything.
BTW, I use this machine for summer landscaping work, as all my skid steer and Dingo attachments fit the machine. With the extendable boom I can dump over the side of my high sided 6 wheel dump truck, which I can't do with my 40 hp New Holland tractor. I'll admit that if your over 6" tall you may feel a bit cramped, but me at 5"10" have no problem with operating the MultiOne. My one son who is 6'2" about 250 lbs is a bit cramped, but he gets by OK. 
Just my insights on this thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bluejlandscaper said:


> I'll admit that if your over 6" tall you may feel a bit cramped,


Rules out everyone but smurfs.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Nobody understands the pain one feels when your legs won't reach the brake pedal


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fireball said:


> Nobody understands the pain one feels when your legs won't reach the brake pedal


I usually shoot for my feet on the pedals...but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I usually shoot for my feet on the pedals...but whatever floats your boat.


Your that bad a shot you havent hit them yet...?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> Your that bad a shot you havent hit them yet...?


Obligatory shooting like a teenager


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I know it an old thread , but need to change the title of the thread to Vermeer or Avant. I like my multione but don't like that the brand got dumped and dealers auctioned off everything....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Doesn't Bobcat make one of these mini loaders now?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Probably made by someone else...

https://www.bobcat.com/loaders/small-articulated-loaders/features


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Yup, many bobcat dealers sold the multione line. It's probably why they set distribution thru vermeer. There are a few brands that are very similar. Cast is another brand that's popped up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Doesn't Bobcat make one of these mini loaders now?


@Triple L said it was junk.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Triple L said it was junk.


" The worsetest..."


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Triple L said it was junk.


Thats nice


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

When it's too sluggish to pop a curb! Total POS!!!

That being said tractor time with Tim just did a review and a 2 speed transfer case is in the works and coming soon, so at least they listened and I'm not the only one who thinks it's a joke as they wouldn't be working on a fix if it was sooo great


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

As Triple L mentioned this review... which is painful to watch btw, but does show the machine work. Imo it's a neat little machine but power wise needs some upgrades. I'm sure they cost a fortune.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I have not seen Wacker mentioned. Any comments?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm stumped why they would make the travel peddles reverse compared to the way compact tractors are. We've run the Avant and they are the same as compact tractors. Seems like the engineers didn't do their homework on that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> As Triple L mentioned this review... which is painful to watch btw, but does show the machine work. Imo it's a neat little machine but power wise needs some upgrades. I'm sure they cost a fortune.


45 seconds in and I've seen enough. Can't even fill the bucket with dirt without bogging down.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

If you are willing to spend 60 to 100k on an avant, you may want to look at the Holder X45i.

https://www.holdertractors.com/nc/tractors-applications/product-range/detail/produkt/x-45i/










There are many winter and summer implements you can throw on these machines. Also more than a few other manufacturers that make superb tools for these machines.

We use the big boy holder tractors. The tractors work very well for us.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes all those mini articulated loaders have the pedals reversed from the compact tractors even the Avant. After running one you sort of get used to it but a new operator struggles. In Europe where these mini loaders originated from that's the standard pedal configuration. The difference from Europe and the USA.

The Bobcat is definitely under powered. They are coming out with bigger models more power and lifting capacity as soon as this pandemic is over.

A truck driver delivering bagged rock salt said that the Bobcat L38 model couldn't even lift a pallet of rock salt off the back end of the truck. When he pulled back, the machine tipped forward and he almost tipped the machine over. That operator was lucky. That BobCat is not rated to lift 2,500 lbs. My Multi One can lift that and much more.
One of my customers bought a BobCat L38 to move boxes from different warehouses on their property. They are pleased with it as they are only lifting light pallets of supplies under 1,000 lbs. They have a 48" snowblower for it with a SnowEx drop spreader for side walk ice control on their complex. So far they are happy with the machine's performance.

The BobCat dealer said they have sold over a dozen of these machines and have about 10 on winter snow rental. Apparently all are satisfied with their machines.

BTW, I have heard that Kubota is coming out with their own brand of mini articulated loader in the future. Let's face it guys the mini articulated loader is here to stay.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ice-sage said:


> If you are willing to spend 60 to 100k on an avant, you may want to look at the Holder X45i.
> 
> https://www.holdertractors.com/nc/tractors-applications/product-range/detail/produkt/x-45i/
> 
> ...


I would recommend a discussion with @UpNorthMowing before purchasing a Holder.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Copper oil cooler lines attached to the grip bar? I'm lost.

With the difficulty finding help these days, I like to make my staff as comfortable as possible...thats just me. I'd rather be moving around generating heat to stay warm than standing on an SSV or similar like a popsicle. Although jobs would be completed in probably half the time outside in the elements. 

I'm looking hard at the Vermeer(MultiOne) loaders, and have been for a few years. $60k for a mid sized model is spendy, however we would utilize in the summer quite a bit too. I'd want to be able to trailer the machine from site to site, and not towing a skidloader sized trailer either.

Bobcat does make an articulating loader currently. Its around 4000 lbs. I believe, I'd like something a little lighter, "HENCE" the Vermeer interest.


----------



## UpNorthMowing (Dec 30, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would recommend a discussion with @UpNorthMowing before purchasing a Holder.


A holder 992 with less than 500 hours (out of warranty because its 5 years old, back up unit for a municipality) needs to get split the PTO won't turn off runs at 240 rpm when its supposed to be off.

Hydraulic engagement for the PTO is leaking so badly that it is filling the gear box with oil and causing the gearbox to overflow from the breather.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

UpNorthMowing said:


> A holder 992 with less than 500 hours (out of warranty because its 5 years old, back up unit for a municipality) needs to get split the PTO won't turn off runs at 240 rpm when its supposed to be off.
> 
> Hydraulic engagement for the PTO is leaking so badly that it is filling the gear box with oil and causing the gearbox to overflow from the breather.......


I knew they were your favoritest.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

CK82 said:


> Copper oil cooler lines attached to the grip bar? I'm lost.
> 
> With the difficulty finding help these days, I like to make my staff as comfortable as possible...thats just me. I'd rather be moving around generating heat to stay warm than standing on an SSV or similar like a popsicle. Although jobs would be completed in probably half the time outside in the elements.
> 
> ...


If your not opposed to buying blue paint there are some crazy deals on multione machines at bobcat dealers etc. I'm working on getting a side shift flail mower for mine right now. Penney's on the dollar with the change in brand name even though it's the same machine.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Multi One has not gone away. Vermeer has taken over some of the distribution in the USA. Two of the biggest Multi One dealers are still in business selling their blue machines. They won't be selling yellow. One of those dealers is in S.E. PA. That's where I'm getting my parts from.
The dealer that I bought my Multi One from in central NY now sells Avant. Many of the Avant parts will fit some Multi One's. He believes that he lost his franchise for Multi One because he didn't sell enough machines. Since Vermeer has a broader distributorship in The USA, that's the reason that Vermeer got in.
I checked with parts pricing at the Vermeer dealership closest to me in Casleton, NY. about 350 miles away (South East of Albany) and they were 10-20% higher than the Multi One dealers price for the same part.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Husky...


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Sure hope this Husky has a cab available. That's why my Dingo stays in my shop during the winter, unless it's a nice day! lol


----------

